# Vintage Stanley Plastic Handled Chisels



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

Vintage Stanley Plastic handled chisels are not covered by John Walter in his _ "Antique & Collectible Stanley Tools: Guide to Identity & Value" (Second Edition 1996)_. However, large quantities were manufactured, and used, in years past. They were of high quality and were renowned for their ruggedness and durability. They now are frequently offered on e-bay and by used tool purveyors -- they are collectible and often realize quite high prices.

I have composed this web page devoted to these chisels from the period 1934-1958 that includes a tabulation of data extracted from my Stanley catalogs of that period that I hope will be of use to those interested in these chisels. Please follow the link -- I most earnestly solicit all comments, suggestions and corrections, via my Comments and Suggestions Message Board (link at the bottom of my web page) if you wish.

Thank you,

James


----------



## jamesicus (Nov 24, 2010)

jamesicus said:


> Vintage Stanley Plastic handled chisels are not covered by John Walter in his _ "Antique & Collectible Stanley Tools: Guide to Identity & Value" (Second Edition 1996)_. However, large quantities were manufactured, and used, in years past. They were of high quality and were renowned for their ruggedness and durability. They now are frequently offered on e-bay and by used tool purveyors -- they are collectible and often realize quite high prices.
> 
> I have composed this web page devoted to these chisels from the period 1934-1958 that includes a tabulation of data extracted from my Stanley catalogs of that period that I hope will be of use to those interested in these chisels. Please follow the link -- I most earnestly solicit all comments, suggestions and corrections ..........


Web page updated to incorporate various suggestions. Thanks for all the input.

James


----------

